# Panfish Lure Colors



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

It seems like some colors have best success during specific seasons.
I've found light green, med. green, yellow, yellow chartreuse, green chartreuse combinations work best during the spring hatch season.
And during summer months white, silver, chartreuse with silver flake, blue/white, work well most of the time.

Ice fishing color combinations of white/ bright blue, white/ bright orange or white/bright pink plus choice of bait. 

What colors do you like for each season?


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

ive been doing really well in stained water on dark colors like a black and chartruse tube. This summer since the water has been so clear ive been using hair jigs in natural green and purple and doing very well. I would agree with you that for some reason chartruse dosent work as well in the summer months.
through the ice my top producer at indian is the combo of green/white/pink
second place would be something with flash like a gold headed jig or an orange fairy jig with silver blades.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Blue & Purple colored pin-mins have been my hot colors for ice fishing the last few years.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I tie my own small jigs that end up looking same shape/size as pinmins. Started using glow in the dark thread on a few and worked really well late this fall. Plan to try em out through the ice. Also ran a single layer of the glow thread on #1 & #2 aberdeen hooks to fish with minnows. When the crappies were deeper than 8-10', it worked great, but didn't take long to unravel. Maybe need some different head cement.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...I have found that the color varies due to the conditions...water clarity...But the day dictates the color in my case..light wind or breezy...sun or no sun...However the depth you fish is the most important one...This past year my main colors were chartruse and black...GOOD FISHING GUYS.....:B


----------

